

RuneScape 3, completely rewritten in HTML5, is now live - aroman
http://electronictheatre.co.uk/pc/pc-news/38958/runescape-3-launches-worldwide

======
aroman
I would have linked to an actual announcement from Runescape.com itself, but
the site seems to be all but down right now.

